# 2.0 16v on carbs



## SharpDub00 (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, I know you can easily find carbs for 16v's but they are normally for the 16v out of a Rabbit or Scirocco. My question is will those same carbs kits work directly with a 2.0 16v out of a 93 Passat? Are they direct kits like they are for the early 16v or do they need modifications? I have a 16v that I want to drop into my rabbit and I want to run carbs but for simplicity want to use something like the Weber kit for rabbits and scirocco's if it fits.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 16v on carbs (SharpDub00)*

The carbed setup is for all 16V. 1.8 or 2.0. It is not vehicle specific, only 16V specific. this is my setup going in a Rabbit truck:


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 16v on carbs (antichristonwheels)*

looks nice, whats your setup?


----------



## SharpDub00 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 16v on carbs (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_The carbed setup is for all 16V. 1.8 or 2.0. It is not vehicle specific, only 16V specific. this is my setup going in a Rabbit truck:









That's sweetness right there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and thanks for the info man I was beginning to worry that I'd have to search for a different engine.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 16v on carbs (SharpDub00)*

My buddies new 2.0 16V carb. project.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 16v on carbs (vwaddicct07)*

2117 cc ABA/F with 95.5 TDI crank, 84mm JE 11:1 pistons. Complete bottom end balanced. Collin head and port matched intake manifold, Schrick 276s, Scirocco 16V exhaust manifold and TT race downpipe. I cut out the oem fusebox and installing an EZ Wiring street rod harness and fusebox. details details details...


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 16v on carbs (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_My buddies new 2.0 16V carb. project.


















SSSEEXXXYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

